
Rails Devs, Deploy to Heroku or I'll Kick Your Ass for Free - thekyleduck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn2H7m_U95k
======
thekyleduck
That's no idle threat either. I'm 6'4" 250lbs (193cm,115kg) of twisted steel
and sex appeal.

​Filmed this after 2.5 days of production code not working. Half my fault, the
other half was completely undocumented Rails bugs and idiosyncrasies.

Heroku just worked. Plus SSL makes it a no brainer. Yes, you can roll all
these on your own but I'd 10000% rather put that mental energy into sales.

P.S. Sorry for the wind but it's Holland. The Dutch invented windmills.

P.P.S. not an ad, but, heroku, holla at ya boi!!!

